# July 3rd Japanese Craftsmen Visiting JKI



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2012)

So, on July 3rd (in the evening after the store closes... around 6:30pm or so), we will have a couple craftsmen visiting the store from Japan. We will be discussing sharpening, having a sharpening demo, doing knife sharpening, and talking about all things knives (with translation of course). As our store is tiny, space will be limited (sorry).

If you're interested in attending, please e-mail me at [email protected] or call at 310-399-0300.

Again, space is limited and this is an RSVP ONLY event.

More Information upon RSVP.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 15, 2012)

wow sounds great, to bad I'm not in Venice.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2012)

spots are filling up pretty quick... we're about 1/2 full right now. If you're interested, get in touch with me soon. I have a feeling this will be full shortly.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Jun 20, 2012)

Only 5 spaces left... act quick if you want to join us on July 3rd


----------



## tweyland (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for hosting us, Jon & Sara! Very interesting to meet the two gentlemen and some of the other KKF peeps.

~Tad


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2012)

glad you could make it... it was a very nice time. Pics and maybe even video to come soon...


----------

